

25 tools every new developer needs - michaelq
http://blog.courseforward.com/2014/09/25-tools-every-new-coder-needs.html

======
ajbetteridge
"There's a reason most people in tech use Macs: most open source tools and
frameworks were developed for OSX, then ported to Windows or Linux. "

What cloud does this guy live on?

~~~
michaelq
Thanks for your feedback. I have no quantitative evidence to back up this
statement so I will amend it. There are many reasons most developers
(certainly in the Bay Area) prefer OSX to Windows or desktop Linux.

How would you feel about: "Macs combine the user-friendliness of Windows with
the Unix environment necessary to run most tools and frameworks."

~~~
sklogic
There is a whole range of essential tools not available for OS X. For example,
none of Xilinx or Altera tools runs on OS X.

------
wuliwong
Obviously the initial comment about most developers using macs was pretty dumb
but as a mac user, I do use a lot of these things. Maybe it should be titled
"tools for new developers using macs"?

I don't use sourcetree, alfred, jumpcut, spectacle, screen hero. I also don't
think there's any special dependency of a developer on something like file
vault or time machine. In fact, using git and a remote server naturally backs
up nearly all I do. Also, not sure why a developer would have a special need
for lastpass or incognito mode?

Ok, so I use SOME of these things. :)

~~~
m_t
Lastpass would be useful for dealing with multiple password of multiple
versions of the product you're working on. On my team we use Keepass and we
can store and easily share passwords for all of our environments.

------
disposition2
Rather than using Jumpcut, I'd recommend the alfred plugin for clipboard
history.

[http://support.alfredapp.com/features:clipboard](http://support.alfredapp.com/features:clipboard)

------
bza
"most open source tools and frameworks were developed for OSX, then ported to
Windows or Linux"

gcc?

------
sklogic
Same thing again. "Coder" is always a "web coder" now. That's annoying.

~~~
michaelq
Do you do embedded/native development? Which tools do you use for that that
aren't mentioned in the blog post?

~~~
sklogic
Many developers do not ever touch anything mac, do not use IDEs other than
Emacs or VIM, do not care about browsers, etc.

So a title is extremely misleading. For a large proportion of the developers
most of the listed tools are pretty useless.

And not to mention that "most open source tools and frameworks were developed
for OSX, then ported to Windows or Linux" is very far from being correct
anywhere outside of the tiny web-development world.

~~~
michaelq
Other than Vim or Emacs (which I do mention in my post), which tools do you
use? And which tools would you recommend for beginners?

~~~
sklogic
Besides git or mercurial, there is no single set of tools which can be
universally usable across the developers' profiles range. There is a huge
diversity of needs, cultures and methodologies out there.

------
torkable
I wish I had more hands so I could give this post four thumbs down! -Rick
James

